# Need a good "jump" scream



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try one of the dozens of sounds I have on these 3 Free Sounds pages:

*Dave's Free Halloween Sounds Pages*


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

There is a really good scream near the beginning of the *White Zombie* song *"I, Zombie"* and there are also several *Slipknot* songs that have some bone-chilling screams too...


----------

